# Shipping method for iPad2?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I live on the east coast, New England, Ma. If anyone ordered their iPad1 on free shipping, how many days did it take to arrive? If you used free ship, was it sent by USPS? On the Apple Site, it says that you do not have to sign for it, if it's shipped by USPS. Free ship - GREAT. The only problem is that it says on the site, that the package could arrive within 6 days, which mean the following Friday. I have an appointment out of town on the following Friday, the 6th day. I'd hate to miss the mailman (USPS) arrive with my iPad2 if I am not home. What to do? Pay for 2 day ship, which means I have to wait anxiously at home to sign for the package. I always have the fear that the delivery man will not wait long enough for me to get to the door & race back to his truck. (That has happened a couple of times before.) I've never ordered from Apple's site before.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I doubt they'd ship iPads anyway other than FedEx/UPS and require signature.  I'd think the postal shipping would only before cheaper items.

You could always pay for 2 day shipping if you want to be sure to get it before next Friday.  Not sure how much that runs on an iPad though.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

You may have another option with the two-day ship.  When I have ordered directly from Apple, they sent me a link to a release form at the time of shipping.  I was able to print the form, sign it, and leave it for the FedEx driver so he could leave the package for me. I think you also have the option of having FedEx hold the package for you to pick it up at their local site.

Of course, this depends on the security of deliveries where you live, since you are assuming liability for the dropped off package.  I get so many packages that the neighbors don't pay any mind to the boxes dropped off on my porch.  (I also have a couple of retired neighbors who are very alert to any strange activity on our street.)  And I bought the iPad locally; I used the release form for accessories and an iPod nano.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Good points. 1.Thank you for letting me know about USPS. I was wondering about that. 
                   2. I was thinking of paying for 2 day ship, although I don't know yet the costs yet to make an informed decision, & then leaving a signed notice. I have done that before. My front door is pretty much secure. I've had some really nice delivery people in the past. I am not opposed to leaving a signed paper, if I should go that route. Although, a couple months ago, UPS delivered my package from Amazon to the wrong house. Sometimes, packages, not signed, of course, are left in the garage area outside. Sheesh!
                    3. Picking up the package would not be the best option for me.
      I'll keep everyone's advice in mind.  Ponder, ponder, ponder... Thank you both for your help. 
      I welcome all advice!!!


----------



## Skurken (Mar 7, 2011)

lynninva said:


> You may have another option with the two-day ship. When I have ordered directly from Apple, they sent me a link to a release form at the time of shipping. I was able to print the form, sign it, and leave it for the FedEx driver so he could leave the package for me. I think you also have the option of having FedEx hold the package for you to pick it up at their local site.
> 
> Of course, this depends on the security of deliveries where you live, since you are assuming liability for the dropped off package. I get so many packages that the neighbors don't pay any mind to the boxes dropped off on my porch. (I also have a couple of retired neighbors who are very alert to any strange activity on our street.) And I bought the iPad locally; I used the release form for accessories and an iPod nano.


I AGREE WITH YOU,AT THE SAME TIAME, THIS IS A GOOD NEWS :good:


----------

